# Keyboard question- Bluetooth midi?



## THW (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello,

I am considering picking up the Yamaha P45 or the Roland FP10 (when available). I see that these have “Bluetooth midi” which I am not familiar with. I use studio one v5 on Windows 10. Is it possible to use either of these keyboards as a controller with a Bluetooth connection with my setup?

The appeal is getting a digital piano is that I’d like to be able to compose away from the computer but have that option to record in the DAW and use my vsts. I’m also interesting in improving my piano skills and am feeling limited with my 49 key controller. Acknowledging I can just get a long cable to connect and use as a controller, but wireless connection would be nice. Is this possible? If not, are there any alternatives you might recommend? I was initially considering saving up for the S88, but that would keep me tied to the desk…although that’s not out of the realm of possibilities when GAS kicks in  

Thank you!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 6, 2021)

I have the FP-10 and I can get the Bluetooth to work with my iPad with no issues, but was not successful with Windows 10. I did a bit of googling and couldn't find anyone who had got it working (it was about a year ago when I tried so someone might have got it working now). The general view was that Windows 10 isn't well supported for or does not fully enable Midi over Bluetooth.


----------



## stixman (Jul 6, 2021)

Widi for low latency


----------



## THW (Jul 6, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have the FP-10 and I can get the Bluetooth to work with my iPad with no issues, but was not successful with Windows 10. I did a bit of googling and couldn't find anyone who had got it working (it was about a year ago when I tried so someone might have got it working now). The general view was that Windows 10 isn't well supported for or does not fully enable Midi over Bluetooth.


Thanks! I wasn’t able to find anything on google unfortunately. Surely this is one of the best places to ask


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 6, 2021)

I use bluetooth midi on my MacPro occasionally for faders and stuff. Your machine needs to have a newer bluetooth interface on it with BLE. I was able to get it to work with Windows10 (on MacPro 5,1 running bootcamp and upgraded bluetooth card). I think I may have had to install some extra third party thing, but I can't remember now.

In any case older bluetooth interfaces don'T work. They have to be faster ones that include BLE.


----------



## THW (Jul 6, 2021)

Interesting, thanks @Dewdman42


----------



## milford59 (Jul 6, 2021)

stixman said:


> Widi for low latency


THIS.


----------

